# Web resources



## Turtle Woman

Please add more!

Circumcision Video
http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/video.html

NOCIRC~National Organization of Circumcision Information Resource Centers
http://www.nocirc.org/

Article~Position Statement: The Effects of Circumcision on Breastfeeding
http://www.nocirc.org/statements/bre...ement2002.html

NOHARMM
http://www.noharmm.org/home.htm

NORM~The National Organization of Restoring Men
http://www.norm.org/

Circumcision Information and Resource Pages
http://www.cirp.org/

Article~Circumcision and Urinary Tract Infection
http://www.cirp.org/library/disease/UTI/

Doctors Opposing Circumcision-Tons of Links!
http://faculty.washington.edu/gcd/DOC/

Mothers Against Circumcision
http://www.mothersagainstcirc.org/index.html

In Memory of the Sexually Mutilated Child
http://sexuallymutilatedchild.org/

INTACT
http://www.intact.ca/index.html

Intactivism
http://circumstitions.com/

ARC~Attorneys for the Rights of the Child
http://www.arclaw.org/

Articles by Vincent Bach
http://www.stopcirc.com/vincent/index.html

everything you wanted to know about circumcision but were afraid to ask
http://www.stopcirc.com/index.html


----------



## calngavinsmom

Here you go, sorry for any repeats, I just copy this list over and over







.

Procedure
http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/methods.html
http://www.usask.ca/medicine/family/...#slide0001.htm

Typical Canadian Circumcision
http://www.intact.ca/video.html

General info
http://www.caringforkids.cps.ca/preg...rcumcision.htm
http://www.mothering.....by/circumci...cumcision.html
http://www.cirp.org/pages/parents/FAQ/
http://www.infocirc.org/vice.htm
http://www.noharmm.org/separated.htm
http://www.circumcision.org/information.htm
http://icgi.org/Downloads/FD2.pdf

MGMvsFGM
http://www.noharmm.org/comparison.htm
http://www.circumstitions.com/FGMvsMGM.html
http://www.circumstitions.com/Develop.html
http://www.infocirc.org/pressrel.htm
http://www.circumstitions.com/FGM-defined.html

Rates
http://www.cirp.org/library/statistics/bollinger2001/ (American)
http://www.cirp.org/library/statistics/USA/ (American)
http://www.courtchallenge.com/refs/rate1m.html (Canadian)
http://www.courtchallenge.com/refs/s...hi-2005-e.html (Canadian)

Medical Communities
http://www.cirp.org/library/statements/
http://www.nocircnc.org/medicalstatements.htm
http://www.circumcision.org/studies.htm
http://www.intact.ca/saskmemo.html
http://www.nurses.cirp.org
http://faculty.washington.edu/gcd/DOC/

Circumcision Not Cost Effective
http://www.prweb.com/releases/2004/11/prweb180294.htm

UTIs
http://www.infocirc.org/uti2.htm

Risks and Complications
http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/complications.html
http://www.fda.gov/cdrh/safety/circumcision.html (clamping methods)
http://www.infocirc.org/fourn.htm (plastibell)
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/169/3/216 (plastibell)

Breastfeeding
http://www.nocirc.org/statements/breastfeeding.php
http://www.cirp.org/library/birth/

Cancer
http://www.cirp.org/library/statemen...s/1996-02_ACS/
http://www.cancer.or.....enile_cance...5.asp?sitearea

Personal Experiences
http://www.stopcirc.com/
http://www.circumcision.org/mothers.htm
http://www.udonet.com/circumcision/chose_to_circ.html
http://www.childbirthsolutions.com/a...laire/circ.php
http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/mothers.html

"Look Like Daddy"
http://www.mothersagainstcirc.org/Like-Son.htm

IntactvsCirced penis care
http://www.nocirc.org/publish/4pam.pdf
http://www.nocirc.org/publish/5pam.pdf
http://www.tornwing.com/peacefulbegi...ysgenitals.htm
http://www.cirp.org/library/normal/

Hygiene&problems
http://www.cirp.org/library/complications/vanhowe/

Won't it Have to be Done Later?
http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...uncircson.html

News articles
http://www.cirp.org/news/
http://www.infocirc.org/news.htm
http://www.infocirc.org/articles.htm

Pain
http://www.cirp.org/library/pain/
http://www.circumcision.org/response.htm
http://www.infocirc.org/babypain.htm
http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...full/100/4/626

%Of Pain Control Actually Used
http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/101/3/423.abstract
http://pediatrics.aappublications.or.../full/101/6/e5

Pain Relief that SHOULD Be Used
http://www3.us.elsevierhealth.com/WOW/op043.html

Sexual side effects
http://www.boystoo.com/medical/conversion.htm
http://www.reserach/cirp.org/
http://www.norm.org/lost.html

Ethics
http://www.cirp.org/library/ethics/
http://www.canadiancrc.com/circumcis...rcumcision.htm
http://www.sentienttimes.com/03/dec_...umcisionT.html

After-Market Foreskin
http://www.nbc10.com/health/1808693/detail.html

Christian Perspective
http://www.udonet.com/circumcision/christian.html

Cute articles
http://www.geocities.com/raisingintactsons/
http://www.circumstitions.com/Itsaboy.html

Adult circumcision(why not leave it up to him?)
http://www.circumcisioncenter.com/
http://www.nocircoftx.org/info/vs.html

Foreskin restoration
http://www.norm.org

Other great sites for research
http://www.cirp.org
http://www.circumcision.org
http://www.infocirc.org
http://www.circumcisionquotes.com
http://www.nocirc.org
http://www.noharm.org
http://www.intact.ca
http://www.mothering.com
http://www.fathermag.com
http://www.circumstitions.com
http://www.boystoo.com
http://www.courtchallenge.com
http://www.sicsociety.org
http://www.stopcirc.com
http://www.mothersagainstcirc.org
http://www.norm-uk.org

Good luck and healthy babies!

Tara


----------



## Frankly Speaking

WOW! I'm going to gather up some of mine to add!

Here's one from a Urological practice that get's the vast majority right. Only a very little bit of wrong information:

http://www.urologyweb.com/Production.../Posthitis.htm

Here is what I believe to be an exceptionally well written article by psychotherapist, Dr. Cat Sanders:

http://www.newtimes.org/issue/0112/cat.htm

What is normal. Includes information on phimosis, (tight foreskin) ballooning and photographs of what a normal infant and toddler foreskin looks like.:

http://www.cirp.org/library/normal/

Care of the Uncircumcised Penis: Guidelines for Parents (pamphlet). American Academy of Pediatrics Includes information on forced retraction, appropriate age for retraction, normal adhesions, function, smegma, and hygiene.:

http://www.cirp.org/library/normal/aap/

Care of the intact penis as published in Childbirth Educator Today. Much the same information as above.:

http://www.cirp.org/pages/parents/peron1/

This is NOCIRC's pamphlet. Click at the bottom left to see the second page.:

http://www.nocirc.org/publish/4pam.pdf

Information on forced retraction-I especially love this: _"Parents of an intact boy often know more about the structure, functions, and development and care of the normal penis than their son's physician."_ Because it is so true! Includes legal remedies should a care provider injure your son.:

http://www.nocirc.org/publish/6pam.pdf

Frank


----------



## Quirky

Callumsmom, one of your links under sexual side effects needs correcting - it's

http://research.cirp.org (no www)

I also like www.notjustskin.org


----------



## mommymarliah

someone I know posted this one:

http://josh.bakehorn.net/circ.html

of course they went on to bash the creator and say how totally biased and stupid it was







IMO its a great site though.


----------



## calngavinsmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky*
Callumsmom, one of your links under sexual side effects needs correcting - it's

http://research.cirp.org (no www)

I also like www.notjustskin.org


Thanks, I hadn't noticed that

Tara


----------



## feebeeglee

Radio Doctor Dr. Dean Edell is pretty well known and very much against circumcision. Trustworthy guy, well known, and an intactivist? Yay!

http://www.healthcentral.com/special...sion_intro.cfm

My own page, http://oknocirc.blogspot.com has a simple FAQ, A Chat About Circumcision.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

Here's the anti-circ website I made in honor of our infant son. He is intact, and I'm thankful for that every single time I look at his trusting little face.

http://www.huluhae.com/antonin&anticirc.html

Please tell me if any of the information is wrong on the site. You can search Huluhae if you'd like to see pics of our little guy.









~Nay


----------



## Frankly Speaking

Here is something I have a real problem with

Quote:

According to Doctors Opposing Circumcision 90% of foreskins are fully retractable by the time the child is three years old.
I'm not saying that it is not accurate, there have been a half dozen studies addressing this issue but I suspect it may be and it leads to unrealistic expectations and unnecessary worry. I prefer the study that says that the foreskin is not retractile on up to 70% of boys until puberty. That way, parents are less likely to take their son to a doctor who does not know how to accurately diagnose pathological phimosis when there is no problem at all and parents are far less likely to accept the false diagnosis. If parents believe that 90% are retractile at 3 years old, they are likely to begin worrying by 2 ½ when it appears that the foreskin is not retracting at all and would certainly be concerned by 5 or 6 years old when there should be no concern at all. By using the study that says 70% are not retractile until puberty, there is no unnecessary worry or medical intervention until it is actually a questionable situation.

Quote:

This, along with the production of the natural lubrication called smegma, is what allows the foreskin to glide effortlessly over the penis.
Actually, smegma has little lubricating properties. The lubricating properties come from the foreskin and shaft skin moving easily up and down the penile shaft. An intact man moves within his own skin and the skin stays in one place at the vaginal sphincter. This preserves the woman's natural lubrication inside her vagina instead of pulling it out on each stroke. In this way, the woman needs very, very little natural lubrication for a comfortable sexual experience.

In the penile cancer section, you may want to include that the vast majority of penile cancers are caused by the human papillomavirus and that there is now a test for the virus and a vaccination that will work even after infection. You may also want to mention that penile cancers are simply skin cancers and are treated in the doctor's office the same as any other skin cancer is treated, by simple excision of the cancerous growth.

In the UTI section, the most glaring flaw of Wiswell's study is that he used all premature infants for his intact group and all full term infants for his circumcised group. Premies are at a significantly higher risk of UTIs than full term babies so it is apparent that Wiswell constructed his study to achieve the desired outcome.

In the Christianity section, there are many mentions of circumcision in The New Testament. If I remember correctly, it is mentioned 23 times such as when Christ spoke at The Feast of Tabernacles, at the Council of Jerusalem and in the Gospel of Thomas when Christ said "If circumcision were profitable, the father would get them from the mother already circumcised."

Quote:

It is not dirty, it is actually beneficial in that it lubricates the penis, helping the foreskin to slide easily on the shaft.
Actually, smegma has little lubricating properties. In an infant, it's benefit is to act as an occlusive barrier between the separated portions of the foreskin and glans. In an adult, it serves little purpose for a man any more than it serves any purpose for women who also have smegma.

I don't mean to pick your site apart but these are a few areas that could use some correction. It is a well written page and contains much accurate information. Heaven knows there is much misinformation out there now and the way to end the madness is to have our information correct and beyond question. People tend to take this information from place to place on the internet and some misinformation can be caught at those sites which will tend to cast doubt on the whole argument. Just from my writings here at MDC, I see them all over the internet so I know how it can spread. Hopefully, your site will also become a resource for many people.

Frank


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

Hi Frank,

Thanks for letting me know how I could improve my site. I've taken it down for now and put up a message saying it is under reconstruction. I hope to soon have it back up and would be very happy if you could give it a quick scan when I get it done.

~Nay


----------



## ScotchIrishMommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
Here is something I have a real problem with

I'm not saying that it is not accurate, there have been a half dozen studies addressing this issue but I suspect it may be and it leads to unrealistic expectations and unnecessary worry. I prefer the study that says that the foreskin is not retractile on up to 70% of boys until puberty. That way, parents are less likely to take their son to a doctor who does not know how to accurately diagnose pathological phimosis when there is no problem at all and parents are far less likely to accept the false diagnosis. If parents believe that 90% are retractile at 3 years old, they are likely to begin worrying by 2 ½ when it appears that the foreskin is not retracting at all and would certainly be concerned by 5 or 6 years old when there should be no concern at all. By using the study that says 70% are not retractile until puberty, there is no unnecessary worry or medical intervention until it is actually a questionable situation.

Frank

My oldest is 4 and not retractible. He pees, doesn't complain - I don't worry. I'm so glad I didn't try to fix what WASN'T broke!

Also editing to add a site:
http://www.catholicsagainstcircumcision.org/


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

I've redone and renamed my site.

http://www.huluhae.com/against-the-cut.html

I'm open to any opinions. (As long as they're positive







)

~Nay


----------



## Quirky

Here's a wonderful collection of pamphlets that can be printed out double-sided and folded.

http://www.coloradonocirc.org/pamphlets.php

Pamphlets and Handouts

Should your baby boy be circumcised?

How Male Circumcision May Be Affecting Your Love Life

The Case Against Circumcision

Protect Your Uncircumcised Son

Doctors Opposing Circumcision pamphlet

Doctors Opposing Circumcision: Conscientious Objection

Circumcision and Childbirth Professionals

Care of the Intact Penis

NOCIRC Pamphlets #1-10 for Parents and Professionals

Christian Parents and the Circumcision Issue

Catholic Teachings on Circumcision

Circumcision: A Source of Jewish Pain

Brit Shalom: A Peaceful Alternative

Brit Without Milah

Circumcision and Islam

Circumcision and Mormonism

Medicaid and Circumcision

Position Statements of Medical Societies

The Vulnerability of Men

What if I don't WANT to look like daddy?

What Is Lost to Circumcision

Why Should I Restore My Foreskin?

Men's Health: Separated at Birth


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

A lot of questions get asked about UTI and foreskin. So I thought I would put up this link about it. UTI

I dont like the way the page is worded it does have statistics on UTI with circed vs. intact. It talks about both sides equally which I do like but it bothers me that they even want to consider circ. for infants.

Quote:

rooming in with mother may favour colonisation with non-pathogenic bacteria4,27, and breast feeding has been associated with lower rates of UTI than bottle feeding in one brief report28.

Anyone else got more stats on this?


----------



## jessjgh1

I didn't notice this site in the lists above- I posted a snippet from it below

http://www.caringforkids.cps.ca/babies/Circumcision.htm
Circumcision Information for Parents
Canadian Paediatric Society

I can't imagine reading the risks and taking a chance with circumcision. Of course, it is not totally accurate, but it is the only concise summary of the risks of circumcision verses the natural 'problems' that might occur if left intact. Unfortunatly the statistics do not come close to those of countries where intactness is the norm and the increase of 'problems' are probably due to lack of knowledge of proper foreskin care (i.e. LEAVE IT ALONE), misdiagnosis, and cultural bias.

The comparison of necessary RE-circumcisions is particularly staggering to me. JUST really clarifies for me that even with these inflated stats of intact 'problems' you might as well leave your son intact then have your son circed and then re-circed.

Baybee... I wonder if your contact at DOC could suggest some amendments??

Jessica

Risks and benefits of circumcision

Problems from the surgery are usually minor. Although serious complications are rare, they do occur. Newborn circumcision has been associated with surgical mistakes, such as having too much skin removed.

Of every 1,000 boys who are circumcised:

20 to 30 will have a surgical complication, such as too much bleeding or infection in the area.

2 to 3 will have a more serious complication that needs more treatment. Examples include having too much skin removed or more serious bleeding.

2 will be admitted to hospital for a urinary tract infection (UTI) before they are one year old.

About 10 babies may need to have the circumcision done again because of a poor result.
In rare cases, pain relief methods and medicines can cause side effects and complications. You should talk to your baby's doctor about the possible risks.

Of every 1,000 boys who are not circumcised:

7 will be admitted to hospital for a UTI before they are one year old.

10 will have a circumcision later in life for medical reasons, such as a condition called phimosis. Phimosis is when the opening of the foreskin is scarred and narrow because of infections in the area that keep coming back. Older children who are circumcised may need a general anesthetic, and may have more complications than newborns.

Circumcision slightly lowers the risk of developing cancer of the penis in later life. However, this form of cancer is very rare. One of every one million men who are circumcised will develop cancer of the penis each year. By comparison, 3 of every one million men who are not circumcised will develop penile cancer each year.


----------



## QueenOfThePride

Here's a little article from the Holistic Pediatric Association

http://www.hpakids.org/holistic-heal...ision-Decision


----------



## Dan Bollinger

Unfortunately, many of the websites above are no longer being updated. I've been involved in this issue for fifteen years and to me the two premier websites are these.

Parents considering infant circumcision should REALLY check out Circumcision Decision-Maker. It takes you through each of your reasons for wanting circumcision one at a time and then gives you some expert opinion. It also has a lot of information on penis anatomy, how the foreskin develops and works, what happens during a circumcision, and care of the intact penis including washing instructions.

If you want to get involved in Intactivism, visit Intact America, read their information, post of the FaceBook page, and make a generous donation.


----------



## jessjgh1

The NoCIRC PSA


----------



## baybee

This is a good list to cut and paste and send to pregnant parents:

Circumcision Information

http://www.circumcision.org/
- Circumcision information and links

http://www.lifepassages.net/Foreskin.html

These links will take you into a teaching film for medical students on the importance of the foreskin. Thanks for caring about the baby boys. Gloria Lemay, Vancouver, BC Canada
Foreskins for Keeps---the end of circumcision by Jan 1, 2007. It's time!

(WMP, streaming) http://www.doctorsopposingcircumcisi...C/prepuce.html

(WMP, download) http://www.doctorsopposingcircumcisi...TSC_256k_D.wmv

A few neutral medical website:
http://www.caringforkids.cps.ca/babies/Circumcision.htm (Canadian Paediatric Society)
A summary of worldwide Medical association position papers http://www.nocirc.org/position/
http://aappolicy.aappublications.or...trics;103/3/686

Breastfeeding/Maternal Bond
http://www.cirp.org/library/birth/ (links to medical articles and positional papers)
http://www.birthpsychology.com/birthscene/circ.html

Other resources:
www.cirp.org
www.nocirc.org
http://www.jewishcircumcision.org/
http://www.mothersagainstcirc.org/
http://www.norm-uk.org/circumcision_lost.html
http://doctorsopposingcircumcision.org/


----------



## LadyMarmalade

My cousin (getting married to a Jewish man soon) sent this to me:

http://www.nocirc.org/symposia/second/moss.html


----------



## jessjgh1

Here's an MDC thread that may reassures some parents...

Intact and No Problems
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=589908

Jessica

(There are now several threads started like this one)


----------



## tqoe62

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org/links.pg


----------



## trmpetplaya

Excellent resource about Red, Swollen, and Inflamed foreskins:

http://changa.org/circumcision/

love and peace.


----------



## jaxinsmom

This is a great one for a visual of the "medical" evolution of Circumcision in America, the UK and The World....just mind-blowing!

http://www.icgi.org/medicalization_of_circumcision.htm

This is a good link for those ppl who are arguing about how circ can prevent AIDS, it gives a good history of all the ailments circ has been supposed to cure...


----------



## PuppyFluffer

http://www.icgi.org/medicalization_of_circumcision.htm


----------



## Quirky

Regarding why many circed men are so insistent that their sons be circed as well.....a great article by Vincent Bach.

http://www.udonet.com/circumcision/vincent/index.html

Many women believe that they should defer to their husbands on the circumcision issue because "he has the penis, he knows more about them than I do." But what they don't realize is that these men were deeply wounded themselves at birth, and it was allowed to happen by those who had a primal duty to protect them -- their parents. And what they don't realize is that circed men have a very difficult time recognizing what they have lost, because men don't want to think that their sexual abilities and responses are not what they should be.

So for a circed man to admit that a) he himself was victimized and traumatized by circumcision and that b) his parents allowed him to be harmed, resulting in c) his sexuality and sexual sensations will never, ever be what they could have been if he'd been left alone -- all of these are very big pills for men to swallow.

Add that all together with a culture that values men appearing strong, and not admitting to pain or to being victimized, and you have an incredibly strong motivation for denial of the harms of circumcision. "I'M JUST FINE" they say, with their fingers in their ears going LA LA LA LA LA I don't want to hear anything to the contrary that would force me to give up my protective shell of denial. Much, much easier to refuse to talk about it, or refuse to learn about circumcision -- *and to insist that it be done to their sons as well so they don't ever have to look at their own pain and victimization.* If they do it to their sons, they can maintain the shell of denial, even at the expense of perpetuating the cycle of violence.

That's why, IMO, if our dhs are being irrational and insisting on circumcision.....we can support them through our love for them but we cannot under any circumstances allow them to insist on circumcising our sons as a way for them to avoid the psychic pain of facing up to their own circumcision traumas.


----------



## MamaRabbit

For those looking for info specifically showing the adult side effects of infant circumcision:

*Complications as an adult*

http://www.cps.ca/english/statements/FN/fn96-01.htm

http://www.doctorsopposingcircumcisi...rells_2007.pdf (study published in the April 2007 issue of the British Journal of Urology, demonstrating that the five most sensitive areas of the penis are on the foreskin, and that the most sensitive area of the circed penis is on the circ scar)

http://tinyurl.com/2h69us (study from Korea, where the vast majority of men undergo elective circumcisions as adults, demonstrating that a significant majority experienced less sexual satisfaction after circumcision)

http://www.math.missouri.edu/~rich/MGM/blog/

http://www.circumstitions.com/Complic.html (adults with lasting circ complications)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...ract&list_uids
Penile sensitivity and sexual satisfaction after circumcision: are we informing men correctly? "Overall satisfaction was 61%. CONCLUSIONS: Penile sensitivity had variable outcomes after circumcision. The poor outcome of circumcision considered by overall satisfaction rates suggests that when we circumcise men, these outcome data should be discussed during the informed consent process."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...ract&list_uids
Adult circumcision outcomes study: effect on erectile function, penile sensitivity, sexual activity and satisfaction. "Of the men 50% reported benefits and 38% reported harm. Overall, 62% of men were satisfied with having been circumcised."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...ract&list_uids
Effect of neonatal circumcision on penile neurologic sensation. Bleustein CB, Fogarty JD, Eckholdt H, Arezzo JC, Melman A. "In the dysfunctional group, circumcised men (49 +/- 16 years) were significantly younger (P <0.01) than uncircumcised men (56 +/- 13 years)."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...ract&list_uids
"However, the mean ejaculatory latency time was significantly longer after circumcision (P = 0.02). CONCLUSIONS: Adult circumcision does not adversely affect sexual function. The increase in the ejaculatory latency time can be considered an advantage rather than a complication."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...ract&list_uids
"Erectile function evaluation after adult circumcision] [Article in Chinese]
Shen Z, Chen S, Zhu C, Wan Q, Chen Z. Department of Urology, First Affiliated Hospital, School of Medicine, Zhejiang University, Hangzhou, Zhejiang 310003, China. [email protected] OBJECTIVE: To evaluate the erectile function of adults after circumcision. METHODS: Ninty-five patients were investigated on erectile function by questionnaire before and after circumcision, respectively. RESULTS: Eighteen patients suffered from mild erectile dysfunction before circumcision, and 28 suffered from mild or moderate erectile dysfunction after circumcision(P = 0.001). Adult circumcision appeared to have resulted in weakened erectile confidence in 33 cases(P = 0.04), difficult insertion in 41 cases(P = 0.03), prolonged intercourse in 31 cases(P = 0.04) and improved satisfaction in 34 cases(P = 0.04). CONCLUSIONS: Adult circumcision has certain effect on erectile function, to which more importance should be attached."

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/medi...p?newsid=69318

http://www.nocirc.org/touch-test/touchtest.php (circumcised penis is 1/4 as sensitive to light touch)


----------



## baybee

I would love to have the above list of resources with all the links done as
a tinyurl so that we could just cut and paste it and send it far and wide.

Cutting and pasting the above won't work because the links are shortened on the forum.

Does anyone have time to do this for all of us? You go to
http://www.tinyurl.com and follow the instructions.

THANK YOU


----------



## painfulquestioning

*For Mothers:*

Dr Sears advises about deciding to circumcise or not:
http://www.askdrsears.com/html/1/T012000.asp

10 Most Common Circumcision Myths:
http://www.nocircpa.org/4642.html

How to talk to your pro-cutting husband:
Vulnerability of Men article -- http://tinyurl.com/77mgv

This signable legal form helps prevent Doctors doing circumcisions without permission:
http://www.noharmm.org/Noncircform.htm

How to properly care for your uncut baby:
http://www.cirp.org/pages/parents/peron1/

This signable legal form helps dispel the ignorance medical professionals have about foreskin:
http://www.mothersagainstcirc.org/care.htm

*Foreskin:*

Observe for yourself the mobility of a real foreskin with these moving gifs:
http://tinyurl.com/38wvfp

The three zones of penile skin:
http://www.foreskin.org/3zones-c.htm

The functions of the foreskin:
http://research.cirp.org/func1.html

*Where Cut-Off Foreskin Goes:*

Face Cream's secret ingriedient:
http://www.nbc10.com/health/1808693/detail.html

Harvesting Foreskins for commercial use:
http://www.alternet.org/envirohealth/47421/

Where do all the foreskins go?
http://www.norm-uk.org/where_do_foreskins_go.html

Foreskins for Sale:
http://www.foreskin.org/f4sale.htm

Near the bottom of the page - "Injectable collagen derived from newborn foreskin":
MSNBC Fact Sheet -- http://tinyurl.com/rdwsx

This commercial biomedical company sells foreskin-derived cell cultures(Search for Foreskin):
http://www.cascadebio.com/

*FGM and MGM:*

Compare FGM and MGM
http://www.circumstitions.com/FGMvsMGM.html

Side-by-side Comparison of official AAP positions
http://www.circumstitions.com/AAP.html

An FGM researcher compares MGM cultural justifications 
http://www.fgmnetwork.org/intro/mgmfgm.html

Human Genital Mutilation Classification Chart
http://www.icgi.org/hgm_classification.htm

Female Circumcision. Male Circumcision. Is There A Difference?
From compleatmother.com -- http://tinyurl.com/32fajp

Common Denominators between Male & Female "Circumcision"
http://www.noharmm.org/comparison.htm

Underlying Justifications in the US and Africa
http://www.nocirc.org/symposia/third/hanny3.html

*Circumcision:*

Contrast and compare pictures of cut and uncut penises:
http://www.circumstitions.com/Restric/comparison.html

Baby Circumcision Photo Collection:
http://tinyurl.com/3523bz

An excellent comprehensive overview with pictures:
http://wreckingboy.livejournal.com/318545.html

What is lost due to circumcision?
http://www.norm.org/lost.html

Peoples feelings and experiences with infant circumcision:
From med-fraud.org -- http://tinyurl.com/2qlthj

Isn't circumcision just a little snip? and other FAQs:
http://www.notjustskin.org/en/circumcisionfaq.html

*Circumcision's Medical History:*

Historical Circumcision Quotes in medical journals by doctors:
http://www.sexuallymutilatedchild.org/shorthis.htm

Histories of Circumcision in USA, Australia and Britain:
http://www.historyofcircumcision.net/

A doctor summarizes circumcision's modern history:
From birthpsychology.org -- http://tinyurl.com/2q3lo6

*Religion and Circumcision:*

Is circumcision a requirement for salvation for Christian males?
From christiananswers.com -- http://tinyurl.com/2nhdns

Christian Parents and Infant Circumcision
http://www.cirp.org/pages/cultural/peron1/

Questioning Circumcision -- A Jewish Perspective
http://www.jewishcircumcision.org/

*Personal Articles:*

Listen to an audiofile from an uncut mom who cut her first two babies but not her last:
http://tinyurl.com/37y72u

An uncut expectant mother researches circumcision for her blog:
By CrunchyDomesticGoddess -- http://tinyurl.com/35easm

A cut man defends infant circumcision until he researches it:
http://www.salon.com/aug97/mothers/circ970820.html

An uncut Jewish American woman decides to not cut off part her son:
http://www.salon.com/mwt/feature/1998/10/26feature.html

A cut Jewish man writes a letter to his newborn son:
http://www.jewsagainstcircumcision.org/letter.htm

An uncut American doctor questions cultural beliefs she was raised with:
By Dr Cat Saunders -- http://tinyurl.com/2k2t3q

A cut man researches circumcision and cries:
From Mens Health & Wellbeing -- http://tinyurl.com/3d5l26

An uncut woman meets Marilyn Milos:
From Kindred Magazine -- http://tinyurl.com/2t8jwo

A cut man describes how to become a REAL man:
http://josh.bakehorn.net/circ.html

*Activist Links:*

Collection of Blinkies, Banners, Animated gifs etc:
http://www.myspace.com/intactivist

Share your own male, female or intersex genital-cutting story:
http://www.genitalintegrity.net/blouch/

Free Legal Support for those who have been forcibly genitally-reduced:
http://www.arclaw.org/

Proposed Congressional Bill to protect against forced genital-reductions:
http://www.mgmbill.org/

Pamphlets to print and hand out:
http://www.coloradonocirc.org/pamphlets.php

Intactivist shirts, buttons, magnets etc:
http://www.cafepress.com/intactivism/

Stop the Government from automatically paying for infant genital-reductions
http://www.icgi.org/Medicaid_Project/index.htm

Intactivist Internet Support Groups:
Case Against Circumcision MDC Forum -- http://tinyurl.com/cppdw
Wacky World of Circumcision Yahoo Group -- http://tinyurl.com/3cscz9
http://stopcircumcision.tribe.net/
http://intactivism.tribe.net/

Genital Integrity Awareness Week:
http://www.genitalintegrity.net/giaw/

College Campus Student Groups:
http://www.studentsforgenitalintegrity.org/

Petitions to sign:
http://montagunocircpetition.org/
http://www.gopetition.co.uk/online/7846.html
http://tinyurl.com/32xv95


----------



## painfulquestioning

All these videos can also be embedded on your blog, myspace page or ilk, website etc. Feel free to share

this list where it may be helpful.

Penn & Teller Circumcision BS program - 27mins
This is one of the best intactivist tools we have, but unfortunately it is not as widely available as it

should be. It has been re-uploaded on google, yahoo and a chinese site with a generic description and on

google only available by link.
Yahoo Video: http://tinyurl.com/23kcyc
Tudou Video: http://tinyurl.com/2zlcwt
Google Video: http://tinyurl.com/2hhud3

Functions of the Foreskin -- 19 mins
Made in association with Doctors Opposing Circumcision
http://tinyurl.com/2zaaax

The Foreskin: 15 Square Inches of Erogenous Tissue -- 2mins
Excerpted from "Whose Body? Whose Rights?"
http://tinyurl.com/yt36vc

News Stories(next six):

AAP Statement -- <1min
http://tinyurl.com/2gysda

Investigative News Expose' -- 7mins
http://tinyurl.com/3ahufb

Another Canadian Baby Dies -- 2mins
http://tinyurl.com/yrz4u2

Circumcision as Punishment -- 3mins
Man has foreskin restoration paid for by government.
http://tinyurl.com/2bbhkl

Circumcision Pros and Cons -- 7mins
Notes our 'Cultural Myopia'
http://tinyurl.com/2dudvd

Circumstraint Manufacturer Protest -- <1min
http://tinyurl.com/2c4ckk

Mother, why was I circumcised? w/ English Subtitles -- 29 mins:
A personal documentary that follows Dutch journalist/filmmaker Michael Schaap as he interviews circumcisers,
politicians, a restored British man, American intactivists, and some Jews and Muslims.
http://tinyurl.com/h9mno

Cutting with Tradition(Jewish) -- 23mins
http://tinyurl.com/2t6mp2

Intact.ca's Graphic Circumcision Video
13min version http://tinyurl.com/2dvspf
(13min full version has captions of full transcript)
5min version http://tinyurl.com/yyogx6
2min version http://tinyurl.com/2gmwy9

Circumcision with Narration -- 5mins
Excerpted from "Birth as we know it"
http://tinyurl.com/29rxjd

Doctors used to believe babies didn't feel pain?! -- 2mins
Excerpted from "Whose Body? Whose Rights?"
http://tinyurl.com/26l29a

Medical Circumcision Overview by Dr Annette Owens -- 9mins
http://tinyurl.com/ytu3jw

Nurses discuss Circumcision -- 6mins
Excerpted from "The Nurses of St. Vincent"
http://tinyurl.com/2yz9nt

Doctors discuss Circumcision -- 4mins
Excerpted from "Facing Circumcision"
http://tinyurl.com/yq2hoc

Man discusses his own Circumcision -- 4mins
Excerpted from "They Cut Babies, Don't They?"
http://tinyurl.com/29suev

Man sues Doctor who cut off part of him -- 6mins
http://tinyurl.com/253ppa

NOCIRC Public Service Announcement -- 30seconds
http://tinyurl.com/2yy4ll

Foreskin Restoration Story on Health Show - 5mins
http://tinyurl.com/yu7xxw

Man raised as girl, dies tragically -- 8mins
http://tinyurl.com/2yaku7

Intersex Protest Infant Genital Surgery -- 4mins
http://tinyurl.com/2njjg7

Intersex Infant Surgical Abuse -- 8mins
http://tinyurl.com/3exqqh

Krusty the Clown offers his view -- 2mins
http://tinyurl.com/24a3kv

Welcome to America, Baby! -- 2mins
Circumcision slideshow with appropriate music
http://tinyurl.com/yvnz36

An Aesop's Fable: The Fox who Lost his Tail -- 2mins
http://tinyurl.com/2d9wk6


----------



## painfulquestioning

Below the videos and links, is the collection which you
can save normally, or cut and paste the html code below each item for
easy adding onto your site, blog, forum, posting signature etc.

http://www.myspace.com/intactivist


----------



## painfulquestioning

If you are curious as to how the foreskin functions but do not have access to your own or your partner's, then you may find it helpful to view the moving photo gifs and video clips of real penises demonstrating their foreskin movement from several different views. Feel free to save and share them if it will be helpful in encouraging people not to be afraid of men with complete genitalia.

http://tinyurl.com/38wvfp

Additionally, viewing the photos on the following two links would also help clarify and deepen ones understanding:

The three zones of penile skin shows just how extensive the foreskin is:
http://www.foreskin.org/3zones-c.htm

Contrast and compare pictures of cut and uncut penises:
http://www.circumstitions.com/Restric/comparison.html


----------



## DesertFlower

http://research.cirp.org/

It's info on the prepuce.


----------



## carriebft

Circumcision _*DOES NOT*_ protect against infection. In fact, circumcision raises the risk of infection:

*MRSA Infection of Circumcised Boys:*
http://www.doctorsopposingcircumcisi.../DOC/mrsa.html

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/en...ubmed_RVDocSum

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/en...ubmed_RVDocSum

*Circumcision does not prevent UTI/ Circumcision may also cause UTI:*
http://www.cirp.org/library/disease/UTI/altschul/

http://www.circumstitions.com/Nursing.html
http://www.cirp.org/library/birth/
(circumcision disrrupts breastfeeding; breastfeeding protects against UTI)

http://www.infocirc.org/uti2.htm
(great visual)

*Circumcision causing uti:*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/en...t=AbstractPlus

http://www.circumstitions.com/Utis.html

http://www.cirp.org/library/disease/UTI/goldman/

*Flesh Eating Disease, Meningitis, HPV, herpes and others increased with circumcision:*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/en...=pubmed_docsum

http://www.infocirc.org/fourn.htm (very graphic)

http://www.cirp.org/library/complications/scurlock1/

http://www.ispub.com/ostia/index.php...meningitis.xml

http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi...ircumcision%29

http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi...ircumcision%29

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/en...RVAbstractPlus

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/en...ubmed_RVDocSum

Also read pieces of these studies highlighted in this thread:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=763166


----------



## jessjgh1

I've put this together as a suggestion of places to start for health care and birth professionals, but I'd still like to do more. Most of this list is available online. I got a lot of help on this project, too! And it looks like I need to add the new informatoin for physicians from ICGI.

Jessica

*Intact Support and Circumcision Information for Health Care and Birth Professionals*

*PAMPHLETS*
Circumcision and Childbirth Professionalswww.coloradonocirc.org/pamphlets.php
"His parents' education is his only lines of defense"

The Elements of Informed Consentwww.coloradonocirc.org/pamphlets.php
With Suggested Applications to Male Infant Circumcision

Answers to Your Question About Yourwww.nocirc.org/publish/
Young Son's Intact Penis(NOCIRC #4)

Should Your Baby Boy Be Circumcised?www.coloradonocirc.org/pamphlets.php
Circumcision: Information for Expectant Parents

Circumcision vs Breastfeedingwww.circumstitions.com/Docs/nursing.pdf

*ARTICLES AND REPORTS*

The Anatomy and Physiology of the Human Prepucewww.coloradonocirc.org/pamphlets.php
Scott, Steve. "The Anatomy and Physiology of the Human Prepuce." Male and female Circumcision,
edited by Denniston et. al, Kluwer Academic/Plenum Publishers New York, 1999, pp. 9-18

Foreskins for Keeps: An Idea Whose Time Has Come
LeMay, Gloria, "Foreskins for Keeps: An Idea Whose Time Has Come" www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/foreskins.asp
Midwifery Today, Issue 81, Spring 2007, pp. 32-3, 67-88

How Male Circumcision May Be Affecting Your Love Lifewww.coloradonocirc.org/pamphlets.php

Abstract: Fine-touch pressure thresholds in the adult penis
Morris L. Sorrells, James L. Snyder, Mark D. Reiss, Christopher Eden, Marilyn F. Milos, Norma Wilcox, Robert S. Van Howe. Fine-touch pressure
thresholds in the adults penis. British Journal of Urology (BJU) International, April 2007, Volume 99, Issue 4, Page 864-9.
Full study available at: www.nocirc.org/touch-test/touchtest.php

*Miscellaneous Materials and Additional Pamphlets*

Answers to Your Questions About Infant Circumcision (NOCIRC #4)www.nocirc.org/publish/

Answers to Your Questions About Your Young Son's Circumcised Penis (NOCIRC #5)www.nocirc.org/publish/

Answers to Your Questions About the Bioethicswww.nocirc.org/publish/
Of Infant Circumcision (NOCIRC #10)

Conscientious Objection to the Performance of
Non-therapeutic Circumcision of Children www doctorsopposingcircumcision.org/DOC/publications.html
Addressing Questions About HIV and Circumcision Request through Colorado NOCIRC / www.coloradonocirc.org

Summary of Articles & Resources at Mothering.comfrom:www mothering.com/articles/new_baby/circumcision/circumcision.html

*Downloads & Further Resources*

Full Disclosure: Circumcision Information for Health Professionals and Parents www.icgi.org/Downloads/FD2.pdf
The International Coalition for Genital Integrity

Circumcision and Penile Care Resources for Birth Care Providers www.icgi.org/birth_care_providers.htm
The International Coalition for Genital Integrity

*Circumcision, Breastfeeding and Maternal Bonding*
Information Available Online

*Articles*

Exerpts from The Breastfeeding Answer Bookwww.cirp.org/library/birth/mohrbacher1/
Nancy Mohrbacher, Nancy and Stock, Julie. The Breastfeeding Answer Book, (Third Revised Edition).
La Leche League International, Schaumburg, Illinois, 2003.,

Letters to La Leche League Internationalwww.llli.org/llleaderweb/LV/LVOctNov00p94.html
LLLI: Letters to La Leche League International. Leaven. Vol. 36 no. 5. Ocotber November 2000. pp. 94-95

CIRCUMCISION by Marian Tompson, co-founder of La Leche Leaguewww .icgi.org/birth_care_providers.htm#breastfeeding
The People's Doctor: A Medical Newsletter for Consumers" by Robert S. Mendelsohn, M.D. Vol. 4, No. 12, p 8.

ELECTIVE SURGERY FOR YOU OR BABY excerpt from "The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding,"www .icgi.org/birth_care_providers.htm#breastfeeding
La Leche League International, Franklin Park, Illinois, July 1981: 92-93.

News Bulletin: Circumcision Leads to Breastfeeding Complicationswww .mothering.com/sections/news_bulletins/december2005.html
Journal of Human Lactation 19(1), 2003.

*Pamphlets*
Circumcision vs Breastfeedingwww.circumstitions.com/Nursing.html
Pamphlet & Other informationwww.circumstitions.com/Docs/nursing.pdf

Circumcision and Penile Care Resources for Birth Care Providers www.icgi.org/birth_care_providers.htm
The International Coalition for Genital Integrity


----------



## tlh

here are some.

http://www.urotoday.com/58/browse_ca...ult_penis.html

http://www.nospank.net/prescott.htm

http://www.canadiancrc.com/circumcis...rcumcision.htm

http://www.montagunocircpetition.org...cResolution.pg


----------



## tlh

circumcision scars can cause cancer.

Carcinoma developed in circumcision scars on the penile shaft.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/en...t_uids=3944860

The tumors involved the prepuce (n = 1), prepuce and distal shaft (n = 1), circumcision scar line (n = 2), circumcision scar line and distal shaft (

http://www.ajsp.com/pt/re/ajsp/abstr...195629!8091!-1


----------



## tammyswanson

Found this link, not sure if anyone has seen it or not, but it's got good info as well.

http://www.menstuff.org/issues/byiss...cumcision.html


----------



## Night_Nurse

I don't think this one has been posted:

http://www.homiegfunk.com/RIC2.htm


----------



## tlh

Mentions that the foreskin is important and that circumcision is mutilation.

http://www.cirp.org/library/treatment/phimosis/beauge/


----------



## PuppyFluffer

Video showing a computer generated model of the function of the foreskin during sexual activity.


----------



## Angi

I just sent a friend some links about keeping her baby intact, if it's a boy. I found two of them that were broken.

Article~Position Statement: The Effects of Circumcision on Breastfeeding
http://www.nocirc.org/statements/bre...ement2002.html

Changed to: http://circumstitions.com/Nursing.html

Doctors Opposing Circumcision-Tons of Links!
http://faculty.washington.edu/gcd/DOC/

Changed to: http://www.doctorsopposingcircumcision.org/

These were from the first post. Just thought I would let someone know.


----------



## Fellow Traveler

I read about someone using a 'senslip' device (artificial foreskin) and so I went to their page to see what it was all about. In any case they have a good rendering of a normal male penis it might be useful as an educational tool so here is the link:

http://www.senslip.com/Photo_of_the_SenSlip_fitted.php


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Advocates for Youth published an interesting fact sheet which compares rates of STDs and HIV, among other things, between youths of the US and Europe. Some of you may have previously seen a similar sheet from 2001, well they've updated it in August and it is about the same. Unfortunately, they messed up the graphs but the the left margin has some interesting data:

The proportion of the United States' adolescent and adult population that has been diagnosed with HIV or AIDS is six times greater than in Germany, three times greater than in the Netherlands, and one and a half times greater than in France;
Among teens, syphilis rates are more than 70 percent higher in the United States than in the Netherlands;
Gonorrhea is the second most commonly reported infectious disease in the United States, and U.S. adolescent rate is 28 times greater than teen rates the Netherlands;
Chlamydia infection is more than 15 times more common among U.S. teens than Dutch teens;
Condom use appears to be about 10% - 15% less common among US teens. I think this helps demonstrate that circumcision is just not a factor in STD acquisition. You all might want to tuck it away for future use.


----------



## jessjgh1

This may be a repeat... but worthy.... a good choice of powerful and informative articles, both to support intactness AND keep our sons safe from medical ignorance.

*Direct link: http://www.nocirc.org/articles/
Or from the nocirc main page, click on 'directory' and then 'important articles'*

I think I'm just over 5 years 'researching' this issue and I'm pretty sure a few of these are new to me. BTW, I noticed this from the Mothering weekly email 10/21/08. Marilyn Milos' response to a parents question about forced retraction was featured in the email...(http://www.mothering.com/sections/ex...s-archive.html 'retracted foreskin') In her response she referenced this resource (along with a few nocirc pamphlets). From her response:

Quote:

Go to www.nocirc.org, click on Directory in the menu at the top of the homepage, again on Important Articles, and read the second, third, and fourth articles. Also, click on the pamphlets on the homepage and read three, four, six, and seven. Once you've done that, you'll know more than most doctors learned in medical school and you'll know how to care for your son and what he needs should a problem occur.

The reference page links to each of the resources in the 'brief articles' section.
For the 'in depth articles' section there is a short summary of the information with links to the full articles. Here's just the citations...

http://www.nocirc.org/articles/
Articles on Circumcision

Brief articles

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Infant Circumcision: "What I Wish I Had Known", by Marilyn Milos, RN, Director, NOCIRC. The Truth Seeker, July/August, 1989.

Unnecessary Circumcision, by George Denniston, MD. The Female Patient, July 1992.

The Case Against Circumcision, by Paul M. Fleiss, MD, MPH, FAAP. Mothering Magazine, Fall 1997.

Protect Your Uncircumcised Son, by Paul M. Fleiss, MD, MPH, FAAP. Mothering Magazine, November/December 2000.

Newborns: Care of the Uncircumcised Penis, an information sheet by the American Academy of Pediatrics.

Separated at Birth, Mark Jenkins Men's Health Magazine July/August 1998

Daddy, Why is Your Penis Different From Mine?, by Dick Gilkeson. Mentor, Fall 1992.

Psychological Considerations, by John Rhinehart, MD (1999).

Circumcision: Human Rights and Ethical Medical Practice , by James W. Prescott, Marilyn Fayre Milos and George C. Denniston. The Humanist, Volume 59, Number 3, May-June 1999.

The Ideal Prepuce in Ancient Greece and RomeDF Male Genital Aesthetics and Their Relation to Lipodermos, Circumcision, Foreskin Restoration, and the Kynodesme, by Frederick M. Hodges, DPhil (Oxon). Bulletin of Historical Medicine, 2001.

Similarities between male circumcision and female genital mutilation, by Hanny Lightfoot-Klein.

Frenulum Breve Affects Around 5% of Uncircumcised Men- The Guardian, London, February 28, 2002.

In-depth articles

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Background
Encyclopedia Americana entry on circumcision.

British history
From BRITISH MEDICAL JOURNAL, Volume 2, Number 4642: Pages 1433-1437,December 24, 1949. THE FATE OF THE FORESKIN A STUDY OF CIRCUMCISION by DOUGLAS GAIRDNER, D.M., M.R.C.P.

American history
The history of circumcision in the United States has been extensively researched by medical historian David Gollaher [J. Social History 1994; 28:5-36].

Ongoing American Discussion
Below the Belt: Doctors, Debate, and the Ongoing American Discussion of Routine Neonatal Male Circumcision. The complete article in Adobe PDF format

Sexual function
The impact of circumcision on male sexuality is described by Marilyn Milos and Donna Macris in
Human Sexuality: an Encyclopedia [Garland, New York, 1994, p. 119-122].


----------



## robertandenith

Intact Care Video


----------



## tlh

http://www.vaginismus-awareness-netw...cumcision.html


----------



## georgia

If this hasn't been posted previously:

Circumcision and Breastfeeding:

http://www.cirp.org/library/birth/

And please let's keep this thread for _links_, rather than questions or discussion. Thanks so much for your help


----------



## georgia

This blog was member-recommended:

Circumcision: What a Rip Off!
http://www.circumcisionwhataripoff.blogspot.com/


----------



## AFWife

Care agreement to bring to your doctor!
http://www.mothersagainstcirc.org/care.htm


----------



## Fyrestorm

Protecting you intact son from doctors:

http://www.mothering.com/health/protect-your-uncircumcised-son-expert-medical-advice-parents


----------



## jessjgh1

Oh, goodness just noticing this resource list has resurfaced with the new forum host... Or maybe I just haven't made my way over to the resource threads in a while. Anyways.... there are so many new resources to list here.... and brand new organizations like Intact America and the WHOLE Network.... who wants to start?

Jessica

(My dd just fell asleep on me, so I'm out at the moment- 3 1/2 is too hard to type and hold her head on my arm!)


----------



## Night_Nurse

Bump


----------



## Dan Bollinger

Parents considering infant circumcision should REALLY check out *Circumcision Decision-Maker*. It takes you through each of your reasons for wanting circumcision one at a time and then gives you some expert opinion. It also has a lot of information on penis anatomy, how the foreskin develops, circumcision, and care of the intact penis including washing instructions.

*Circumcision Decision-Maker*


----------



## jessjgh1

This is the best resource on circumcision I've seen in years- and probably if there was only one chance, this is what I would give to someone. 
It's that good.

Jessica

Child Circumcision: an Elephant in the Hospital

by Ryan McAllister






From the description:

"What is infant circumcision? Why is the practice common in U.S. hospitals and not in other countries? What does it remove and how does that affect the child? Does scientific data suggest that circumcision has benefits? What are the potential complications? How does it affect sexuality? Is it a medical procedure or a social surgery? If it's unnecessary surgery, what about contemporary bioethics principles?

Through both a review of scientific literature and a discussion of the human cost of the procedure, this presentation explores these questions from the perspectives of the child, the adult survivor, the parent, and the practitioner.

Ryan McAllister, PhD, is a parent, a biophysicist, an Assistant Professor of Physics and Oncology at Georgetown University, and also a volunteer who supports parents and families. Over the last 10 years he has been studying the medicalization of childbirth in U.S. hospitals.

The slides, supplementary material, references and a copy of the video can be downloaded here:
physics.georgetown.edu/ ~rmca/ Elephant_in_the_Hospital/ 

NOTE: This presentation includes some graphic slides necessary to present the procedure and anatomy being discussed."

Update 7/26/11

Short version just added: 




Video also located at http://www.notjustskin.org/ Circumcision FAQ


----------



## jessjgh1

Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/WholeNetwork

--- check out State & Regional Chapters, too https://www.facebook.com/WholeNetwork?sk=app_4949752878 (see below)

https://www.facebook.com/intactamerica

https://www.facebook.com/asnatureintended

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Breastfeeding-for-All-Circumcision-for-None/213519258688492

https://www.facebook.com/SavingOurSons (savingpenises.org )

https://www.facebook.com/WhenWeKnowBetterWeDoBetter

https://www.facebook.com/Feminists4GI

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Beyond-the-Bris/186289708067787

https://www.facebook.com/FutureSons

https://www.facebook.com/pages/TLC-Tugger/109752442402568

https://www.facebook.com/peacefulparenting (DrMomma.org)

https://www.facebook.com/BarefootIntactivist

https://www.facebook.com/WomanUncensoredPage

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Whole-Baby-Revolution/160234400676350

https://www.facebook.com/intactnews

Today's listings for locations of the Whole Network

The WHOLE Network
Alabama
Alaska
Arizona
Arkansas
California
Colorado
Connecticut
Delaware
Florida
Georgia
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico
New York
North Carolina
North Dakota
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming
Bay Area
Washington D.C.

Africa
Asia
Australia
Canada
Canada (Alberta) 
Canada (Ontario)
Canada (Saskatchewan)
France
Hispanic Nations
Israel
Mexico
Middle East
Military Families Abroad
New Zealand
Oceania
Portugal
Spain
United Kingdom


----------



## jessjgh1

Circumcision videos from a more neutrally acceptable site. Note:

"This site is designed to support the educational goals of our pediatric trainees and provide a useful resource for health care professionals worldwide who are caring for newborns.

*If you are an expectant parent looking for information about maternity services at Stanford Hospital, or for health information about pregnant mothers or newborns, please use the Lucile Packard Children's Hospital website. **The links below are designed for use by physicians and other health professionals."*

http://newborns.stanford.edu/Circumcision.html

"The information contained in the links below is intended for health care providers who are caring for newborns in a setting where circumcision might be desired by the parents. Written information, photos of conditions that cause concern or present a contraindication, and video clips of the three most common techniques used for the procedure are presented."

----

If someone wants to transcribe parts of the video- pm- me and I'll add text here. I cannot do it.

My notes: The information appears to have been edited from when I first saw this a couple years ago (2006). For example, there are now more warning about graphic material before entering a site, at least one video has been changed, I believe a recent newborn circumcision picture is off the main page and a newborn photo is there instead, and references to offensive aesthetic commentary/description are removed. The first time I saw the website, on one of the vids, a doctor was talking about a 'pretty penis' and one of the videos had a little blurb next to it: "Because of the excellent cosmetic results he obtains with this technique, other physicians often request his services for their own family members". Also one of the video the doctor was not gloved for some (all?) of the procedure. Anyways, the good news is that it has been significantly changed from the first time I saw it, the bad news is that no one questioned this as a teaching resource. I saw the site because it was posted as a resource on a pro-circ parenting support thread with 'compliments' about how useful it was. A link to the old MDC thread with the raw comments is here: http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/542818/another-circ-medical-site-and-video


----------

